# The all new Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Chronographs



## Guido Benedini

We are proud to present you our all new StarTimer Pilot Big Date Chronograph line. It comes in 44mm SS and SS/black PVD cases with new technical cordura straps. They are high value quartz chronographs with finishings similar to the automatic models: 100m water-resistant, screw-in crown, screw-down case-back, anti-reflective treated sapphire crystal, Superluminova treated hands and indexes and a Cessna Citation jet engraved on the case-back (Cessna Aircraft Corporation is our partner). New are also the military green and the camouflage grey 1/60 dials. For flying aces! http://www.alpina-watches.com/news/startimer-chronograph-big-date_34.aspx


----------



## hanzo

I dig the strap


----------



## Baikal

geee... coming to this site does me bad... to the heart and to the wallet...


----------



## 00Photo

Oh man those look Awesome!


----------



## halo9nin

oh boy, looks pleasantly like an IWC. 

any info on price and availability?


----------



## BrentYYC

I saw this one for the first time a couple of weeks ago and was blown away... very reminiscent of the IWC Top Gun Miramar, but at a realistic price. It's definitely going to be on my buy list, but I've been waiting six months for my Startimer Worldtimer Manufacture order to be fulfilled, so who knows how long this one will take?


----------



## beebox

These are really nice watches, any information on pricing and availabilty in Singapore?


----------



## lennyhonn

the very last shot so much looks like IWC Topgun.


----------



## philskywalker

wow!! all i can say...


----------



## ph7

I hope it won't be to big for my wrist.


----------



## Guido Benedini

They will be available as from July. Price is 780£ on SS and 880£ in full black or SS on bracelet. I suggest you to contact our UK distributor for more information regarding the availability. Best regards. 
ARGENTO FINE PRODUCTS LTD

London
Tel. +44 20 7722 2438 
Fax. +44 20 7586 7228
Mail. [email protected]

Argento Fine Products


----------



## Guido Benedini

Dear beebox, we are not distributed in Singapore for the moment. The closest opportunity is Hong Kong at the moment. Hope to be in Singapore soon! To check our distribution see Alpina Geneve, Alpina watches


----------



## Guido Benedini

Nice pic and 3D simulation! Sure not, its 44mm and goes around the wrist!


----------



## manofrolex

On the alpina website one of the pics on the bottom right end corner says caliber AL860 which is the automatic chronograph they have that is Sellita based.
So which is it quartz or auto?

thanks.


----------



## kingmarmite

Cracking watches


----------



## rockmastermike

I am new to the brand and am learning more about the history and rebirth as I go. generally not a fan of the faux patina, but I very much like the SS case w/ grey dial shown above. I really like to see more of that one....*on my wrist* ;-)

did I read that particular configuration is LE /60, if so does that impact the pricing?

and one more - is the July date global or starting in the EU and then progressing around the world?


----------



## manofrolex

jmanlay said:


> On the alpina website one of the pics on the bottom right end corner says caliber AL860 which is the automatic chronograph they have that is Sellita based.
> So which is it quartz or auto?
> 
> thanks.


does anyone know the answer to the question?
El moderator might? Alpina, anyone Bueller Bueller.......


----------



## manofrolex

jmanlay said:


> does anyone know the answer to the question?
> El moderator might? Alpina, anyone Bueller Bueller.......


seriously is there a moderator at large or someone from Alpina roaming the forum that can answer the question. should not be that hard.
think brand presence brand presence


----------



## Octane

Hello,

Any word on pricing and availability in Australia? 
I'd like to have one on my wrist before shelling out as I have quite small wrists and they might be a bit big.

Also, would someone be able to provide the ref. number for the black case / black strap version shown in the 3rd image in the first post? Should look fantastic under a leather jacket!


----------



## hanzo

jmanlay said:


> seriously is there a moderator at large or someone from Alpina roaming the forum that can answer the question. should not be that hard.
> think brand presence brand presence


Hello.. the moderator is currently out, looking for the missing red panda :-d
For the price I'd think its quartz movement :think:


----------



## manofrolex

hanzo said:


> Hello.. the moderator is currently out, looking for the missing red panda :-d
> For the price I'd think its quartz movement :think:


I suspect it is as well but the following had me thinking (look at bottom right end corner caliber A860 reference)


----------



## Gordon Shumway

jmanlay said:


> I suspect it is as well but the following had me thinking (look at bottom right end corner caliber A860 reference)
> 
> View attachment 1137033


I think that is just a misplaced description of a different model. It lists a "bi-compax layout", so that is clearly not this watch.


----------



## manofrolex

Gordon Shumway said:


> I think that is just a misplaced description of a different model. It lists a "bi-compax layout", so that is clearly not this watch.


not sure what a bi-compax layout is but I will go with the flow.


----------



## DDD3333

"Dear beebox, we are not distributed in Singapore for the moment. The closest opportunity is Hong Kong at the moment"

...apart from returning clarify a few issues (quartz versus mechanical), you should know that Bangkok is closer to S'Pore than Hong Kong is.


----------



## Gordon Shumway

jmanlay said:


> not sure what a bi-compax layout is but I will go with the flow.


"Bi-compax" just means there are only two subdials. The model pictured has three.


----------



## manofrolex

Gordon Shumway said:


> "Bi-compax" just means there are only two subdials. The model pictured has three.


cool thanks


----------



## hanzo

DDD3333 said:


> "Dear beebox, we are not distributed in Singapore for the moment. The closest opportunity is Hong Kong at the moment"
> 
> ...apart from returning clarify a few issues (quartz versus mechanical), you should know that Bangkok is closer to S'Pore than Hong Kong is.


Probably bangkok AD don't have this particular model. Because I'm quite sure I saw FC section in THG Ngee Ann City Orchard, as well as WOS and another ...... in City Hall area


----------



## outtatime

Any chance you will be producing the PVD/green dial model with an automatic movement? It would be an instant buy for me, but not if it's a quartz.


----------



## Y4BBZY

I have to bump this thread. Beautiful watch and I usually don't say this but the strap makes the watch for me. Another competitor in the over 1K market. Very nice.


----------



## Guido Benedini

jmanlay said:


> seriously is there a moderator at large or someone from Alpina roaming the forum that can answer the question. should not be that hard.
> think brand presence brand presence


*

Dear jmanlay, apologies in the answering delay. The Startimer Chronograph Big Date range has only quartz movements, no automatics.*


----------



## outtatime

Guido Benedini said:


> *
> 
> Dear jmanlay, apologies in the answering delay. The Startimer Chronograph Big Date range has only quartz movements, no automatics.*


Disappointed to hear that. Hopefully Alpina will change their mind and offer one at some point. There are many of us who won't buy quartz watches.


----------



## manofrolex

outtatime said:


> Disappointed to hear that. Hopefully Alpina will change their mind and offer one at some point. There are many of us who won't buy quartz watches.


could not agree more


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Hi Outtatime and Jmanlay: Whats the problem with Quartz watches? What negatives issues to you have reqarding Quartz time pieces? 
I will buy them any time for daily wear


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Guido Benedini said:


> Dear beebox, we are not distributed in Singapore for the moment. The closest opportunity is Hong Kong at the moment. Hope to be in Singapore soon! To check our distribution see Alpina Geneve, Alpina watches


Sorry to side track, I wish to know when will the GoldPlated 130 Heritage Chrono by available in Hong Kong?
I have trip there last week of Aug 2013?


----------



## outtatime

Bettamacrostoma said:


> Hi Outtatime and Jmanlay: Whats the problem with Quartz watches? What negatives issues to you have reqarding Quartz time pieces?
> I will buy them any time for daily wear


A mechanical movement is one of the main selling points (to me) for a high-end watch. I can find a quartz movement in every Timex and Casio at the local Walmart. If I'm going to pay thousands of dollars for a luxury watch, I want something more than a $1 battery-operated movement inside.


----------



## joncky

Beautifull pictures and great looking watch also!


----------



## manofrolex

outtatime said:


> A mechanical movement is one of the main selling points (to me) for a high-end watch. I can find a quartz movement in every Timex and Casio at the local Walmart. If I'm going to pay thousands of dollars for a luxury watch, I want something more than a $1 battery-operated movement inside.


Could not agree more. I think it comes down to personal choice but to me purchasing a watch from a brand like Alpina with available manufacture movements and going Quartz is going 5 steps backwards. If I want a battery operated watch then I would get a, huh never mind I would rather not get anything


----------



## Ultraman

Bump thread!

When are the new StarTimer Pilot Big Date Chronograph line (PVD with beige numerals) available? Can't seem to find any info on them, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Squirrelly

Gorgeous pilot oriented watches - Quartz or not! I've sent an inquiry to the Alpina company asking about an on-line source.


----------



## Squirrelly

Has anyone found a U.S. source for this new Alpina? The UK distributor recommended these three vendors:

*Little Diamond Shop*
15 Lendal
York YO1 8AQ
Tel. 01904 541 415
www.littlediamondshop.co.uk

*Robert Stewart*
31 Argyll Arcade
Glasgow G2 8BA
Tel. 0141 221 9038
www.robert-Stewart.com

*Watch Shop*
27 - 29 Cross Street
Reading 
Berkshire RG1 1ST
Tel. 01189 500 937 / 0800 024 8794
www.watchshop.com


----------



## Blue bird

Beautiful watches!
I normally don't like PVD/DLC coating but paired with the green canvas and the beige hue of the numerals really works!


----------



## Squirrelly

Squirrelly said:


> Has anyone found a U.S. source for this new Alpina? The UK distributor recommended these three vendors:
> 
> *Little Diamond Shop*
> 15 Lendal
> York YO1 8AQ
> Tel. 01904 541 415
> www.littlediamondshop.co.uk
> 
> *Robert Stewart*
> 31 Argyll Arcade
> Glasgow G2 8BA
> Tel. 0141 221 9038
> www.robert-Stewart.com
> 
> *Watch Shop*
> 27 - 29 Cross Street
> Reading
> Berkshire RG1 1ST
> Tel. 01189 500 937 / 0800 024 8794
> www.watchshop.com


_*Forget the overseas sources*_ - I found an authorized Alpina dealer in Los Angeles and he quoted me a spectacular price on one of these new Alpina Pilot chronographs. Check out www.lesliewatch.com !


----------



## Horatio

We've got some great professional shots with studio adjusted lighting of these watches but does anybody know what they really look like? Below are three different versions of what's supposed to be the same watch - the version with stainless case and grey dial. All of these are professionally color adjusted, as well. I've seen a couple of online photos that show the dial of this watch to have terrible contrast. In the right photo below you can't really tell if the case is stainless or something like gunmetal black. Two dials could be black from what they look like here. Does anyone have any real world experience with this watch, or know which one you'll actually get when you order one? The top one is from Alpina's site showing some very different details on the dial. The middle one is from a US authorized dealers site, while the right one is from a somewhat biased reviewers site.


----------



## Squirrelly

NewEnglandCliff said:


> We've got some great professional shots with studio adjusted lighting of these watches but does anybody know what they really look like? Below are three different versions of what's supposed to be the same watch - the version with stainless case and grey dial. All of these are professionally color adjusted, as well. I've seen a couple of online photos that show the dial of this watch to have terrible contrast. In the right photo below you can't really tell if the case is stainless or something like gunmetal black. Two dials could be black from what they look like here. Does anyone have any real world experience with this watch, or know which one you'll actually get when you order one? The top one is from Alpina's site showing some very different details on the dial. The middle one is from a US authorized dealers site, while the right one is from a somewhat biased reviewers site.
> 
> View attachment 1293464
> View attachment 1293465
> View attachment 1293466


Well... I've become considerably more informed about this particular Alpina Startimer AL372BGR4S6 model of late. Just yesterday I closed a deal with a great discount from Marc at Leslie Watch. This model (below) is the only one of the three posted above readily available right now, the other two are previous versions. You will be hard pressed to find the two older models - I know because I scoured the internet for a couple of weeks looking for them! One dealer in the UK had one with the 5-55 minutes around the dial and the red hours ring but he refused to sell and ship it to me in the USA.









*Give Marc at Leslie Watch a chance to offer you a good deal - I did!
*
www.lesliewatch.com


----------



## Horatio

That's my favorite of the 3. Hope you get a chance to post some real life photos since I don't think there are any others on the net for this one. I did get quoted a pretty good deal on an Alpina Extreme Diver 300 Chrono from Leslie watch but I'm not sure it's the one I really want at the moment. That shot above with the center red ring is actually from their website.


----------



## Squirrelly

Marc told me the green face/black case version of this watch is selling the best, he sold three of them just last week! He also has the black face/black case version in stock. He had to order mine from the supplier, it took about 10 days.


----------



## beebox

Just bought the star timer quartz at Siam Paragon in Bangkok last week.


----------

